

How Climate Change Looks to a Vulnerable Nation: “The Future Has Been Shattered” - Mz
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/121302/cyclone-pam-wipes-out-island-nation-vanuatu

======
duncan_bayne
Utter rubbish. It was a bloody cyclone.

At least in NZ and Australia there's little evidence that CO2 is driving an
increase in storm activity.

[http://joannenova.com.au/2012/07/storm-trends-in-
australia-a...](http://joannenova.com.au/2012/07/storm-trends-in-australia-
and-new-zealand-no-evidence-that-co2-increases-extreme-weather/)

